

HP-Oracle war: HP ditches Oracle CRM for Salesforce - iwr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/25/salesforce_oracle_hp/

======
pilif
Even with all the bad blood - migrating 40'000 users from one piece of
software to another, while keeping all accumulated data intact is a huge and
costly undertaking.

And while I'm sure that there is some recurring support cost for the currently
deployed software, salesforce, while maybe cheaper in support, probably also
comes with a huge initial license fee.

Is this fight over that one guy (albeit the CEO) really worth an investment of
this size?

~~~
epo
I'll bet Salesforce would have given them all sorts of freebies and
concessions just for this publicity.

~~~
dctoedt
> _freebies and concessions just for this publicity_

And it's not just the publicity -- it's Salesforce.com's sales reps being able
to say to Oracle's _other_ customers, one on one, that they should "be smart,
do what HP did, rip out Oracle and go with us." That's not at all uncommon,
from what my sales colleagues used to tell me.

------
thedealmaker
HP still uses oracle financial internally. Let's see them ditch that...

